# Moultrie Game Cam driver



## KeithT (Sep 22, 2006)

I've got a digital game camera...the kind for scouting deer. Anyway it says you need Windows 2000 to connect to your computer. It connects with a USB cable.

Is there any way that I can download a driver that will make it compatible with Win98? Or is there a generic device driver that I could try using?

I don't have any numbers on it...it is the Cabela's Outfitter Cam 4.1 Megapixel Digital Camera.

Thanks in advance!!!

-Keith


----------



## KeithT (Sep 22, 2006)

I also forgot to mention that I cn use an SD memory card in my camera, so is there a way to transfer the photos from that to my computer even with Win98?

If so what would I need for that?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Usually when the system requirements state you require a particular operating system to use, it will not work on an earlier OS.

As for the SD memory card though, there should be a function in the camera itself to have the pictures stored on the card. Check the instruction manual for the camera. To have the card work on your computer you will need a card reader (can buy at most computer stores) that is compatible with your system. You may need to install the device drivers for the card reader - instructions and software should come with it (if not, you can usually get it from the manufacturer's website).


----------



## KeithT (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Cellus!!

Yeah, I kinda figured it out already. I got the reader for the SD card and can download my pictures no problem now.


----------

